
Show HN: Online Learning Resources for Homeschooling - mksm
https://withprimer.com/library
======
zallarak
Love the age + free filters. First I'd heard of Swift Playgrounds! I wonder
how they decided which ones to include. Also, first time I've seen learning
resources broken down by apps, games, videos, etc. To be honest, it makes a
lot of sense.

------
mamikonyana
This seems like really good list. Any idea about the methodilogy used?

P.S. I wish there was a list like this for adults given the current situation.

~~~
mksm
great idea to have a list for adults! we mostly focused on school-aged kids,
but there are some resources there that most adults will enjoy too.

we compiled a list of our own favorite links to start with, but anyone can now
submit a suggestion
[https://withprimer.com/submit](https://withprimer.com/submit)

------
alexcohenbirch
This is great. Perfect timing now that parents are adapting to work from home
culture. Need more resources now than ever before

------
tilek
Honestly, I think it's an amazing list of educational resources for curious
adults too.

